# Am I being bad here?



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

As some of you know, I'm supposed to go to Vegas and CA next week w/hubby to visit in-laws and spend Thanksgiving with them.I'm doing OK as far as anxiety goes (Effexor is a dream!), but I'm scared to go on the trip for fear of anxiety returning. Irrational, I know.I told my husband I don't want to go and really mean it this time. (This has happened in the past - where I say I don't want to go but ultimately end up giving in.) We'll lose the $ for the ticket, but I just don't care. My fears supercede my money worries, I guess.He is sort of annoyed and doesn't really believe that I'm really staying home this time. In fact, I look forward to having 10 days of quiet time to myself. I don't feel like I have the patience to stomach my in-laws for that amount of time, either. Am I being rude here? He claims he can't explain this to his family and they'll all be asking him questions about why I didn't come, even though they know I have anxiety problems.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmm, well, I suppose we are one group who could always beg off a social engagement saying we have a tummy ache and we would not be lying.It's valid to say that health wise you are tired and just don't feel up to the trip.I recently said that to some of my family.I don't feel like going out of town for the holidays.It's been a rough year health wise and even though the holidays are a bit of a ways off I already know that I don't want to travel.Mr. Kamie just had his second colonoscopy in a MONTH today! We are both tired and just feel like resting and hanging out doing nothing.Good Luck with the RSVP to the family.Kamie


----------

